# Scab inside nose--won't heal.



## KermitMissesJim

Hubby has a scab in one of his nostrils that won't heal. Whenever it falls off (or, as sometimes happens, is torn off), the cut underneath starts to bleed anew. And a lot. Heh. It's starting to get on his nerves.


----------



## ASusan

When my nose gets dry and scabby inside in the winter, I rub coconut oil on the inside with a cotton swab. I do this before bed. If it's really bad, I do it in the morning, too. It seems to be better for healing than vaseline.


----------



## Impshial

Vaseline is a petroleum-based lubricant, and will actually dry nasal passages even further. Use KY jelly inside the nose with a q-tip. I can attest to this method, as I have had this problem before.

One caveat: I wouldn't recommend Warming KY, as it tends to burn inside the nose. Again, from personal experience.


----------



## deditus

Maybe check out impetigo and see if that sounds like it.


----------



## sbgrace

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emgremore* 
Maybe check out impetigo and see if that sounds like it.

I was thinking the same thing. Impetigo is staph and staph is so common in the nose.

If not and it continues I'd want it checked out just to make sure it isn't skin cancer....very unlikely but you'd want to make sure.


----------



## amcal

I get this every once in a while and I use antibiotic ointment every day for a week or so until it heals.


----------



## prairiemommy

I used calendula ointment on a scab in my nose recently and it healed up within a few days. Good luck!


----------



## WantRice

Try a neti pot! It always makes my nose feel better.


----------



## BlueIrises

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KermitMissesJim* 
Hubby has a scab in one of his nostrils that won't heal. Whenever it falls off (or, as sometimes happens, is torn off), the cut underneath starts to bleed anew. And a lot. Heh. It's starting to get on his nerves.

This happens to me all the time due to my allergies. I put a little bacitracin on a q-tip and put it up my nose at night and by the next morning it is feeling better...usually w/in 2-3 nights it is totally healed.


----------

